# Need info on Armi Galesi Brescia Brevetto .22LR (1975ish?)



## shellie22 (Jun 25, 2012)

My elderly aunt had this gun and she gave it to me. Not a gun I would've bought but it makes me feel good to have it in the drawer beside my bed. I like that it fits so well in my small hands. The only thing I want to use it for is home defense and target practice. 
I don't know much about this gun in terms of maximum velocity, etc and I want to learn all I can about my firearm. I can't find much info on the web about it except it would not be worth much resale. Does anybody know these statistics or a site that I can look it up? I've been to bluebook already and a few others. Maybe I'm just googling it wrong. Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know nothing about your pistol.
I do know, however, that you can do a successful job of self protection with nothing stronger than high-velocity .22 Long Rifle rimfire cartridges.
The secret is doing enough live-fire practice to be able to place every one of your shots exactly where you want it to go, even in a save-your-life panic.

Then you aim for the neck and the eyes, I guess.

According to the _Standard Catalog of Firearms_, your pistol is either a Model 6 (long barrel) or a Model 9 (short barrel).
If it's in brand-new condition, it might be worth $250.00.
Parts, including magazines, will be very difficult to find.


----------



## shellie22 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks! Ive been practicing and I think I got the hang of it!! :smt1099


----------

